

Anonymous wiki-like system for reviews - t3mp3st

I recently built and launched a social experiment that attempts to marry the collaborative aspects of a wiki with the organizational tools of HN. Why? Well, to see if more honest reviews can be derived from the voices of many when reviewer identity is (mostly) factored out.<p>It's not quite a business venture; I'm more interested in building a new recourse for frustrated little guys (such as myself, though I'm actually 6' [hayo!]).<p>There's certainly a risk that this system will devolve into something vitriolic and mean-spirited. To this end, I've implemented a number of probabilistic and learning-based techniques for harvesting meaning from noise. The system can still be gamed -- it's just a bit harder.<p>Last, I've already abstracted out the "endpoint" interface (i.e., identifiers that can be tied to opinions; currently digits) and plan to introduce support for URLs and emails shortly.<p>I'd love to get your feedback both in terms of the site and toward building an initial community. I'm also open to collaboration if you find this project interesting. Oh-- and please be gentle, I am but a humble dork :)<p>With that said, I respectfully submit for HN's consideration:<p>http://gossip.ly/
======
dctoedt
Watch out for possible liability for defamatory content - the Communications
Decency Act [1] may provide you with some immunity from liability, but there
are cases suggesting otherwise in fact situations not dissimilar to yours.
[2][3]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communications_Decency_Act>

[2]
[http://www.citmedialaw.org/sites/citmedialaw.org/files/2004-...](http://www.citmedialaw.org/sites/citmedialaw.org/files/2004-04-19-District%20Court%20Opinion.pdf)

[3]
[http://www.citmedialaw.org/sites/citmedialaw.org/files/2005-...](http://www.citmedialaw.org/sites/citmedialaw.org/files/2005-12-27-Hy%20Cite%20v.%20Badbusinessbureau%20Order.pdf)

